# Übertaktung deaktivieren



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit folgendem System

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
I7 6700k
16 GB DDR4 2400mhz Crucial Ballistix Sport
EVGA GTX 1080 SC
Windows 10 Home 64 Bit

Ich habe gesehen dass die AI Suite 3 die CPU übertaktet. Laut diesem Programm um 5%. 
BCLK auf 100,5 mhz und den Multi auf 42. 
Die Suite und CPU-Z zeigen mir dabei eine VCORE von 1,388 +- an dabei wird die CPU für meine Verhältnisse sehr warm ca 75-80  Grad. 
Im BIOS ist der BCLK bei 100,00 mhz der Multi bei 40 und die VCore bei 1,296 V. Wenn ich in der Suite ein bisschen die VCORE runterstelle komme ich auch im Windows auf 1,296+- dabei läuft das System auch stabil. Und unter Prime wird die CPU maximal 60 Grad warm. Ich möchte nun dass die CPU im Windows so läuft wie im BIOS mir das angezeigt wird. Ich habe die Suite deinstalliert, jedoch brachte das keinen Erfolg. Dann habe ich das System neu aufgesetzt und keine AI Suite installiert, aber CPU-Z zeigt mir das selbe an, als wenn die AI Suite installiert wäre inkl. der 5% übertaktung. Ich habe im BIOS nichts verändert. Ich habe es geupdated mit der Hoffnung, dass es vielleicht was ändert. War nichts. Ich habe mehrfach das BIOS auf die Standarteinstellungen zurück gesetzt. Das brachte leider auch nichts. 
Ich möchte nun, dass die CPU im windows auf ihrem Standardtakt und auf einem niedrigerem VCORE läuft. Die 1,296 V im BIOS wären ganz gut. 

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. 

LG


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Einfach das dämliche Programm deinstallieren, da es teilweise wirklich macht, was es will.

Dann gehst du ins BIOS, stellst den Multi zunächst auf "Sync all cores", gibst da 42 ein, stellst den VCore auf "Manual" und gibst da 1.2 (reicht im Normalfall völlig aus) ein.
Damit läuft die CPU auf 4.2GHz bei Belastung mit fester Spannung von 1.2V. Dadurch sollte sie v.a. deutlich kühler bleiben.


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Das Programm habe ich nach dem neu aufsetzten ja nicht mehr installiert. Jedoch verhält sich die CPU so als wäre es noch da.

Wenn ich das so mache, wie du es Beschrieben hast, ist dann der VCORE immer auf 1,2V auch wenn keine Last da ist ?


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

büdde....

Bios:
ACHTUNG Bios für ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming

Einstellungen:
6700k OC
6700k Probleme


----------



## markus1612 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*



mixed schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
> 
> Das Programm habe ich nach dem neu aufsetzten ja nicht mehr installiert. Jedoch verhält sich die CPU so als wäre es noch da.
> 
> Wenn ich das so mache, wie du es Beschrieben hast, ist dann der VCORE immer auf 1,2V auch wenn keine Last da ist ?



Ja, aber im Grunde belastet eine dynamische Anpassung der Spannung die Spannungswandler gleich bzw sogar mehr als eine feste Spannung.


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ich bin leider ein absoluter Anfänger bei diesem Thema. Ich habe mir die links angeschaut und durch gelesen. Ich habe einiges verstanden aber ich weis noch nicht so ganz wie ich jetzt genau vorgehen soll. 

Es gibt ja leider keinen Schalter der die CPU standardmäßig laufen lassen kann.


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Welches Bios hast du drauf?
CPUZ->Mainboard


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Version 3016


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

ok.. das diese fehlerhaft ist, hast du gelesen?

Nun gut....

Versuch deine Biossettings als txt Datei auf einen USB Stick zu speichern und hier reinzustellen.
Die TXT Datei für dich ausdrucken damit du die Einstellungen im Bios wiederfindest.
Bios->Tool->ASUS overclocking Profile->load/saveProfile to usb (glaub mit strg und F2 wird es als txt Datei gespeichert/steht aber da beschrieben)


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Also das habe ich leider erst gelesen nachdem ich das BIOS geflasht habe.

Das sind meine Settings:

[2017/01/13 19:50:12]
Ai Overclock Tuner (Ai-Übertaktungstuner) [Manual]
BCLK Frequency (BCLK-Frequenz) [100.0000]
ASUS Multicore Enhancement (ASUS Multicore-Erweiterung) [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Auto]
CPU-Bus-Geschwindigkeit: DRAM-Geschwindigkeits-Ratio-Modus [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode (Modus eigentümliches DRAM-Verhältnis) [Enabled]
Speicherfrequenz [Auto]
OC Tuner [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode (EPU-Energiesparmodus) [Deaktiviert]
CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. (CPU-Kern-/Cache-Stromgrenze max.) [Auto]
Min CPU Cache Ratio (Minimales CPU-Cache-Verhältnis) [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
Extreme Überspannung [Disabled]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
- CPU-Kernspannungsübergehung [1.245]
DRAM-Spannung [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
PCH-Kernspannung [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC-Systemschnellstart [Auto]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Speicher-Scrambler [Aktiviert]
Kanal A DIMM-Steuerung [Enable both DIMMs]
Kanal B DIMM-Steuerung [Enable both DIMMs]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-Line Calibration (CPU-Belastungslinie-Kalibrierung) [Auto]
CPU Current Capability (CPU-Stromfähigkeit) [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency (CPU-VRM-Schaltfrequenz) [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum (VRM-Streuspektrum) [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control (CPU-Leistungszyklusregelung) [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control (CPU-Leistungsphasensteuerung) [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Auto]
Turbo-Modus [Aktiviert]
Long Duration Package Power Limit (Langzeit-Paket-Leistungslimit) [Auto]
Package Power Time Window (Paket-Leistungszeitfenster) [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit (Kurzzeit-Paket-Leistungslimit) [Auto]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
DMI-Link-ASPM-Steuerung [Deaktiviert]
ASPM [Deaktiviert]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Deaktiviert]
PEG - ASPM [Deaktiviert]
Hyper-Threading [Aktiviert]
Aktive Prozessorkerne [Alle]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Deaktiviert]
Hardware Prefetcher [Aktiviert]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Aktiviert]
SW Guard Extensions (SGX) [Software Controlled]
Tcc Offset Time Window [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Auto]
Turbo-Modus [Aktiviert]
CPU C-states [Auto]
CFG Lock [Deaktiviert]
VT-d [Deaktiviert]
Above 4G Decoding [Deaktiviert]
Primäre Anzeige [Auto]
iGPU-Initialisierung [Deaktiviert]
DMI Max Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX16_1-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit [Auto]
PCIEX16_2-Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit [Auto]
IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Aktiviert]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Hyper kit Mode [Deaktiviert]
SATA Controller(s) [Aktiviert]
SATA-Modusauswahl [AHCI]
Aggressive-LPM-Unterstützung [Deaktiviert]
S.M.A.R.T.-Statusprüfung [Enabled]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_5(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
SATA6G_6(Gray) [Aktiviert]
Hot Plug [Deaktiviert]
TPM Device Selection [Discrete TPM]
Security Device Support [Enable]
SHA-1 PCR Bank [Enabled]
SHA256 PCR Bank [Enabled]
SHA384 PCR Bank [Disabled]
SM3_256 PCR Bank [Disabled]
Pending operation [None]
Platform Hierarchy [Enabled]
Storage Hierarchy [Enabled]
Endorsement Hierarchy [Enabled]
TPM2.0 UEFI Spec Version [TCG_2]
Physical Presence Spec Version [1.2]
ErP-Bereit [Deaktiviert]
Nach Stromausfall wiederherstellen [Ausgeschaltet]
Einschalten durch PCI-E [Deaktiviert]
Einschalten durch Ring (Eingehender Ruf) [Deaktiviert]
Einschalten durch RTC [Deaktiviert]
Model Name LED Lighting [Breathing Mode]
Azalia HD Audio-Controller [Aktiviert]
Fronttafeltyp [HD Audio]
DVI Port Audio [Deaktiviert]
Depop [Aktiviert]
SupremeFX LED Lighting [Breathing Mode]
M.2/SATA Express Detect Mode [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1-Controller [Aktiviert]
Asmedia USB 3.1-Akkuladeunterstützung [Deaktiviert]
Intel-LAN-Controller [Aktivieren]
Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
Serielle Schnittstelle [Enabled]
Einstellungen ändern [IO=3F8h; IRQ=4]
Netzwerk-Stack [Deaktiviert]
Antiquierte USB-Unterstützung [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB DISK 2.0 PMAP [Auto]
Generic USB SD Reader 1.00 [Auto]
USB3_1 [Aktiviert]
USB3_2 [Aktiviert]
USB3_3 [Aktiviert]
USB3_4 [Aktiviert]
USB3_5 [Aktiviert]
USB3_6 [Aktiviert]
USB7 [Aktiviert]
USB8 [Aktiviert]
USB9 [Aktiviert]
USB10 [Aktiviert]
USB11 [Aktiviert]
USB12 [Aktiviert]
USB13 [Aktiviert]
USB14 [Aktiviert]
CPU-Temperatur(PECI) [Verwaltung]
MB-Temperatur [Verwaltung]
VRM Temperature [Verwaltung]
PCH Temperature [Verwaltung]
T_Sensor Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor1  Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor2  Temperature [Verwaltung]
EXT_Sensor3  Temperature [Verwaltung]
CPU-Lüftergeschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
CPU Optionale Lüftergeschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-1-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-2-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Gehäuselüfter-3-Drehzahl [Verwaltung]
Extension 1-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Extension 2-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
Lüfter8-Geschwindigkeit [Verwaltung]
CPU-Kern-Spannung [Verwaltung]
CPU Graphics Voltage [Verwaltung]
3.3V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
5V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
12V-Spannung [Verwaltung]
PCH Core Voltage [Verwaltung]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Verwaltung]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Verwaltung]
DRAM Voltage [Verwaltung]
CPU Standby Voltage [Verwaltung]
Anti-Surge-Unterstützung [Disabled]
CPU Q-Fan-Kontrolle [PWM Mode]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU-Lüfterprofil [Manuell]
Oberer Grenzwert für die CPU-Temperatur [75]
Maximaler Arbeitszyklus für den CPU-Lüfter (%) [99]
CPU Middle Temperature [41]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
Unterer Grenzwert für die CPU-Temperatur [21]
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus für den CPU-Lüfter (%) [34]
Gehäuselüfter 1 Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-1-Profil [Manuell]
Oberer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur1 [75]
Maximaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter1 (%) [99]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle Temperature [60]
Chassis Fan 1 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [71]
Unterer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur1 [50]
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter1 (%) [40]
Allow Fan Stop [Enabled]
Gehäuselüfter 2 Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-2-Profil [Manuell]
Oberer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur2 [75]
Maximaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter2 (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [59]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [76]
Unterer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur2 [50]
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter2 (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Enabled]
Gehäuselüfter3-Q-Fan-Steuerung [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Unterer Grenzwert der Gehäuselüftergeschwindigkeit [200 RPM]
Gehäuselüfter-3-Profil [Manuell]
Oberer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur3 [75]
Maximaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter3 (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [61]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [76]
Unterer Grenzwert für die Gehäusetemperatur3 [55]
Minimaler Arbeitszyklus für den Gehäuselüfter3 (%) [60]
Allow Fan Stop [Enabled]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Schnelles Boot [Enabled]
Nächster Systemstart nach Ausfall der Stromversorgung [Normal-Boot]
Boot-Logo-Anzeige [Auto]
POST-Verzögerungszeit [2 Sek]
NUM-Zustand beim Bootup [An]
Bei Fehler auf 'F1' warten [Aktiviert]
Option-ROM-Meldungen [Force BIOS]
Interrupt 19 abfangen [Deaktiviert]
Einrichtungsmodus [EZ-Modus]
CSM starten [Aktiviert]
Bootgerätekontrolle [UEFI und Legacy OPROM]
Von Netzwerkgeräten booten [Legacy only]
Von externen Datenträger booten [Legacy only]
PCI-E Erweiterungskarten booten [Legacy only]
Art des Betriebssystems [Anderes Betriebssystem]
PCH SATA Boot Only [Deaktiviert]
USB Boot [Aktiviert]
Watchdog Support [Deaktiviert]
ASUS RMT Tool Support [Deaktiviert]
Computrace function [Deaktiviert]
Setup Animator [Deaktiviert]
Vom Profil laden [1]
Profilname []
Im Profil speichern [1]
Bus Interface [PCIEX16_1]

Ich habe den BCLK von Auto auf Manual mit 100.00 mhz gestellt und die CPU Voltage von Auto auf Manual  1,245 V. CPU-Z zeigt mir dann unter Vollast  1.28  V an und unter Prime bleibt die CPU bei 60-63 Grad


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ich  habe noch mal einen Screenshot von HWMonitor und CPU-Z gemacht


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

ASUS Multicore Enhancement (ASUS Multicore-Erweiterung) [Auto]<-[Disabled]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [44]
2-Core Ratio Limit [44]
3-Core Ratio Limit [44]
4-Core Ratio Limit [44]
CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) [Auto]<-[Disabled]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. (CPU-Kern-/Cache-Stromgrenze max.) [Auto]
Min CPU Cache Ratio (Minimales CPU-Cache-Verhältnis) [8]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [41]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
- CPU-Kernspannungsübergehung [1.296]

DRAM-Spannung [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]

DRAM CAS# Latency [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [Auto]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [Auto]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]

MRC-Systemschnellstart [Auto]<-[Disabled]

CPU Load-Line Calibration (CPU-Belastungslinie-Kalibrierung) [Auto]<- [4]

VRM Spread Spectrum (VRM-Streuspektrum) [Disabled]<-[Auto]

ErP-Bereit [Deaktiviert]<-ErP Ready [Enable(S4+S5)]

Schnelles Boot [Enabled]<-[Disabled]
POST-Verzögerungszeit [2 Sek]<- [0 Sek]


..........dann schaun wir mal was er macht......


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Bei VRM Spread Spectrum gibts die Auswahl Auto nicht


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

ok dann lass es auf disabled...

Bitte downloaden...
HWiNFO64 v5.42
HWiNFO - Download

Prime95 Version 27.9 FreeBSD 64-bit
GIMPS - Free Prime95 software downloads - PrimeNet


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Den Rest habe ich übernommen.  Die CPU läuft jetzt auf 4400mhz @ 1.296V mit max 82 Grad.
Als ich die  CPU Voltage im BIOS auf 1.295 V geändert habe ( es gehen nur 5mV Schritte ) ist die Zahl gelb geworden. Hat das irgendeine Bedeutung?


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Prime95 Version 27.9 FreeBSD 64-bit & HWiNFO64 v5.42 sind installiert


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Im Windows Energiesparpläne stehen auf Ausbalanciert?
Dort unter Erweiterung mal schaun was bei CPU steht.

Lüfter mal alle auf 100% laufen lassen / sprich dies Q Fancontrol auf disable


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ausbalanciert ist eingestellt. Bei CPU steht minimaler Lesitungszustand 5% und maximaler  100% und die Systemkühlungsrichtlinie ist aktiviert


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Was sagt HWinfo wenn du es nur mit Sensoren startest?

Die 80 Grad sind zu viel im idle...


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Die 80 Grad wurden mit unter Ladt mit Prime95 erreicht


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ok hab ich auf dem Screen nicht gesehn..dacht schon was läuft da im Hintergrund...

Was zeigt HWinfo64 an im idle und unter Last.


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ich habe davon mal Screenshots gemacht


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Super das sieht gut aus...

Das hast du im bios ausgeschaltet (weil er das noch anzeigt..)?
CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) [Auto] 


Dann ist die Frage ob 4.5Ghz oder 4.4GHz....stabil zu machen??


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

CPU SVID Support (CPU-SVID-Unterstützung) ist auf disabled


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Also ich brauche die Leistung zur Zeit eigentlich nicht. BF1 lief bei 4,0 GHz sehr gut. Die Kiste wurde einfach nur zu warm.  Die in CPU-Z angezeigte CPU Voltage ging ja hoch bis 1,388 V.  So eine hohe Spannung brauch ich ja nicht für den normalen Takt.
Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn die CPU komplett stock mit einer nicht so hohen CPU Voltage läuft.


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

ok alles gut....

so nun schaun wir mal wie weit wir die Vcore absenken können....
Die LLC....
CPU Load-Line Calibration (CPU-Belastungslinie-Kalibrierung) [4]<- [1]

dann Prime95 27.9 als costum 1344 laufen lassen und sehn ob BS oder Worker aussteigen.

Das mal zur Orientierung:

Multi 44, 1,296 V,

LLC1....Idle:1.296....Last:1.248/1.264

LLC2....Idle:1.296....Last:1.264

LLC3....Idle:1.296...Last:1.280

LLC4...Idle:1.296...Last:1.296

LLC5...Idle:1.296...Last:1.312

LLC6...Idle:1.296...Last:1.328


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Wie lange muss ich Prime laufen lassen?


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Prime zwei Durchgänge...kannst auch BF1 mal spieln...

halt Temps im Auge behalten...

Es geht halt darum von 
LLC4...Idle:1.296...Last:1.296 zu
LLC1....Idle:1.296....Last:1.248/1.264 kommen..

wenn dann alles stabil läuft ist da noch mehr drin.

Ne durchschittliche CPU läuft unter Prime Last bei 1,232 auf 4.5 GHz bei 55 Grad unter Luft.
Warum liegen lassen?!


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Alles klar dann würde ich sagen dass ich die CPU ganz gerne auf 4,4 ghz lassen würde


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Gut...

Dann auf LLC 1 im Bios Stellen und testen...

und schaust dann ob ( Last:1.248/1.264 ) stabil läuft...bzw. was dann ankommt.

wenn ja verringerst du deinen Vcore um 0,016V auf 1,280 und testet wieder...usw.

mal sehn wie tief du mit dem MB kommst.


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

LLC1....Idle:1.280/1.296....Last:1.248/1.264 Min Temp. 63 Max Temp. 70 Average 65
LLC2....Idle:1.280/1.296....Last:1.264       Min Temp. 62 Max Temp. 69 Average 66
LLC2....Idle:1.280/1.296....Last:1.280       Min Temp. 63 Max Temp. 72 Average 67

Im BIOS wurde mir immer 1.280 angezeigt, im CPU-Z schwankte es.

Ich lasse jetzt gerade LLC1 mit 1,280 V testen


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Das kam dabei heraus

LLC1....Idle:1.280....Last:1.32 Min Temp. 64 Max Temp. 70 Average 66

Kann ich jetzt immer Stück für Stück weiter testen ?


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Im BIOS wurde mir immer 1.280 angezeigt, im CPU-Z schwankte es.
Das ist so richtig...

LLC1....Idle:1.280....Last:1.32 <- das sollte nicht sein....eine "2" vergessen(1,232)?

Wenn du im BIOS von 1,296 auf 1,280 stellst....

sollte es sich so verschieben..
LLC1....Idle:1.280/....Last:1.232/1.248

genau, immer verausgesetzt es läuft stabil..
immer -0,016 (liegt an der Skalierung /mit einem Multimeter gehts genauer ist aber zu aufwendig)

1,280
1,264
1,248
.....

ps. was für einen Kühler hast du drauf?


----------



## mixed (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Das war ein Tippfehler bei 1,265 ist er jetzt abgeschmiert

LLC1....Idle:1.248...Last:1.216


----------



## Sverre (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

ok 1,280 mit LLC1 und Multi 44....unter Last dann 1,232 stabil?

die Cpu ist keine Krücke ..das MB macht halt nich mehr...


----------



## mixed (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Ja genau. Hatte 5 Durchgänge gemacht.
Liegt das jetzt am MB dass der PC abgeschmiert ist? 

Ist das jetzt gut oder schlecht?


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

in dem Fall ja...
das ist halt so.. nicht schlimm...
auf einem anderen MB mit "besserer" Stromversorgung und umfangreicherm Bios würd er evtl. erst mit 1,182 aussteigen...


Magst du nochmal n Screen von Spannungen reinstellen, bei HWinfo etwa in der Mitte Vcore..5Volt usw....
wollt nochmal sehn was beim Ram steht....DRAM  VCCSA  IMC


----------



## mixed (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Hier...

Was ist denn jetzt der nächste Schritt. Oder war des jetzt alles ?


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

sieht jut aus...viel Spaß...

ja das wars für 4.4Ghz...wenn es stabil läuft....


----------



## mixed (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Muss ich jetzt nochmal irgendwas testen. Oder kann ich jetzt wieder in den "Alltagsmodus" wechseln ?


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Spiel mal BF1 usw... HW info im Hintergrund und schaun..
evtl. die Bios Settings nochmal abspeichern und ausdrucken...

evtl. XTU als Hintergrundprogramm um die Temps usw. zu loggen..
Downloads fur Intel(R) Extreme Tuning Utility (Intel(R) XTU)


----------



## mixed (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Alles klar.
Nun passt der Titel des Threads leider nicht mehr so 100%ig.

Aber ein fettes Danke an euch besonders an dich Sverre, dafür dass alles so gut geklappt und ihr vorallem du Sverre euch Zeit dafür genommen habt.


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Gute Optimierung. Aber habt ihr auch an den RAM gedacht?


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*



DARPA schrieb:


> Gute Optimierung. Aber habt ihr auch an den RAM gedacht?



Ne, läuft auf auto.....
16 GB DDR4 2400mhz Crucial Ballistix Sport


----------



## DARPA (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Das meinte ich ja, hauptsache er läuft nicht noch auf 2133.


----------



## Sverre (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Übertaktung deaktivieren*

Jup mit cpuz bitte nochmal nachschaun....
ansonsten per Hand eintragen.


----------

